# Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe



## batmaan (14. Dezember 2013)

*Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

Hi,

hab seit gestern das Problem, dass ich den o,g fehler bekomme über jeden Browser, wenn ich google öffne. Neu installieren hat nicht gebracht, hat jemand ne Idee? Genaue Fehlermeldung:

_Sie haben versucht, auf Google zuzugreifen, der Server hat sich jedoch mit einem Zertifikat ausgewiesen, das von einem Aussteller herausgegeben wurde, dem das Betriebssystem des Computers nicht vertraut. Dies bedeutet möglicherweise, dass der Server seine eigenen Sicherheitsinformationen erzeugt hat, auf die Chrome als Identitätsangabe nicht vertrauen kann, oder dass ein Hacker versucht, Ihre Kommunikation abzufangen.
Sie können nicht fortfahren, da der Betreiber der Website die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen für diese Domain erhöht hat.
_


----------



## ich111 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

Systemzeit stimmt?


----------



## keinnick (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

Kannst Du mal einen Screenshot von den Cert-Details machen? (Ansonsten ist der Tipp mit der Systemzeit schon mal gut, hatten wir letztens glaub ich erst )


----------



## batmaan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

ne, systemzeit ist schon seit langer zeit immer am hängen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*



batmaan schrieb:


> ne, systemzeit ist schon seit langer zeit immer am hängen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Bei Dir ist es heute scheinbar der 22.11.2013, darum erhältst Du die Meldung denn das Google Zertifikat ist erst seit dem 
 Mittwoch, 4. Dezember 2013 11:06:26 gültig. Da solltest Du mal nachforschen, warum Deine Systemzeit nicht ok ist.


----------



## ich111 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

Dann ist es eindeutig die Systemzeit. Das BS bzw bei Firefox der Browser selbst sieht nämlich ein Zertifikat, dass z.B. vom 1.-31.12.13 gültig ist, aber die Systemzeit ist eine ganz andere.


----------



## batmaan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

hmm, wie kann ich die uhr denn wieder hinkriegen? Batterie ist neu, im uefi hab ich auch die uhr wieder neu und richtig eingestellt aber es hängt


----------



## keinnick (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*



batmaan schrieb:


> hmm, wie kann ich die uhr denn wieder hinkriegen? Batterie ist neu, im uefi hab ich auch die uhr wieder neu und richtig eingestellt aber es hängt



Das hier könntest Du mal antesten: Windows-Uhr in XP, Vista und 7 synchronisieren

 Ist zwar für Windows 7 aber sollte bei 8 ähnlich sein.


----------



## batmaan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

hab jetzt auf atomuhr gestellt..und schon ist die uhr wieder bei 20:05


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*



batmaan schrieb:


> hab jetzt auf atomuhr gestellt..und schon ist die uhr wieder bei 20:05



Aber das Datum stimmt nun? Vielleicht hast Du eine falsche Zeitzone eingestellt, denn jetzt ist es ja "nur" eine Stunde Differenz.


----------



## batmaan (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

ne, jetzt haben wir den 14.12 und 20:09


----------



## SoCloseToToast (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Das Sicherheitszertifikat der Website ist nicht vertrauenswürdig! wenn ich Google aufrufe*

Ich kann immer nur wieder ptbtime empfehlen: Physikalisch-Technische Bundesanstalt (PTB)
Ansonsten check wirklich mal die Zeitzone in deinen Regionaleinstellungen. Ist diese korrekt, synch neu mit der ptbtime, starte den Rechner neu und schau, ob es funktioniert. Denn an deiner Zeitasynchronität liegt der Fehler mit dem Google-Zertifikat.


----------

